# Alternative to Bodum



## TheNewMexican (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm looking to an alternative to the Bodum vacuum coffee maker. After having gone through 2 of these units (broken while washing or after slight bumps) I'm just really let down by how thin the glass is. 

Does anyone have a recommendation on another vacuum set that might be slightly more durable.

Thanks.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 30, 2016)

The best is the Cona coffee siphon (but you might have to buy vintage for the smaller sizes). Yama and Hario make a good alternative (preference is Yama out of these two)

The Cona uses a glass rod filter and I much prefer this style. I have a size B (vintage one from the 60's) Cona currently, but I have owned ones from all three brands I have mentioned. If you have questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Mar 30, 2016)

bkultra said:


> The best is the Cona coffee siphon (but you might have to buy vintage for the smaller sizes). Yama and Hario make a good alternative (preference is Yama out of these two)
> 
> The Cona uses a glass rod filter and I much prefer this style. I have a size B (vintage one from the 60's) Cona currently, but I have owned ones from all three brands I have mentioned. If you have questions please feel free to ask.



Interesting...... can you provide links for the units you're talking about?

Many thanks.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 30, 2016)

Cona currently makes only two sizes (C&D) if you want smaller you can buy them via ebay, there is a seller based in the UK that has a very large supply.

https://www.sweetmarias.com/product/cona-vacuum-brewer-two-sizes

here is a link to a few of the Yama (thicker glass) and Hario. There are more models and re-sellers so shop around 

https://prima-coffee.com/brew/coffee/siphon

Edit: You will also want to replace the oil lamp with a good butane burner for better control


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 30, 2016)

I have the 8 cup Yama. They use borosilicate glass and I can tell you that it's plenty tough. I knocked the upper chamber off my countertop onto the vinyl flooring in my kitchen. I jumped back fully expecting it to shatter into pieces. All it did was bounce once with no damage. That was two months ago and it's still in use. If you go the Yama route, pick up a Cory rod off of ebay.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Mar 31, 2016)

For me, the Yama seems like the way to go. We have a dedicated counter with a hot plate for a coffee station. That would fit right in. We've been using the glass rods with the Bodum so hopefully they are the right size........


----------



## Foodie888 (Apr 30, 2016)

If you are thinking french press you have to get an ESPRO. I have used their original ESPRO Press for 3 years and it is rock solid - they also just launched a glass version which the photos on their site demonstrate is 40% thicker glass than Bodum or any other press maker. Dig around like I have and you will find there is no better french press out there. I think their site is www.espro.ca - but you can find them at big retailers like Williams Sonoma and Sur la Table.


----------



## DDPslice (Apr 30, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Cona currently makes only two sizes (C&D) if you want smaller you can buy them via ebay, there is a seller based in the UK that has a very large supply.
> 
> https://www.sweetmarias.com/product/cona-vacuum-brewer-two-sizes
> 
> ...




209 for the cona :bigeek:


----------



## ecchef (May 1, 2016)

A little off topic...I don't drink coffee, but do y'all think this type of system would work for tea?


----------



## 99Limited (May 1, 2016)

ecchef said:


> A little off topic...I don't drink coffee, but do y'all think this type of system would work for tea?



What, the siphon system? Yeah, it would work with loose leaf or bagged teas.


----------



## ecchef (May 1, 2016)

I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## bkultra (May 1, 2016)

It would technically work with tea, but keep in mind you will lose control of your temperature. The water only travels up after reaching a certain temperature. You would still control the steep time. I only mention this because many teas require a lower temperature when compared to coffee.


----------



## DDPslice (May 1, 2016)

ecchef said:


> A little off topic...I don't drink coffee, but do y'all think this type of system would work for tea?



i agree with bkultra, it's way to hot and to much steep time for tea extraction. If you get one of those gravity infusers you could do both.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (May 1, 2016)

I don't drink enough coffee to make it worthwhile but I think the balancing siphon pots are the bomb. Kind of a sit back and watch the show as physics does it's thing.


----------



## ecchef (May 1, 2016)

Good points. Thanks for the input. This might not be the way to go.


----------



## schanop (May 1, 2016)

I love my Hario 3 cup syphon. Usually get 2 mugs out of it for days when I have more time in the morning.


----------



## 99Limited (May 1, 2016)

Well, I don't drink tea so I learned something. I keep tabs on the water temp and it consistently hits 202° in the upper chamber when all the water has moved north. It only takes two minutes or so until the water has been fully siphoned back into the lower chamber. I could prolong the time the water remains in the upper chamber by keeping the brewer on the burner, but with coffee I try to hit 4 minutes total brew time. 

So, I looked up water temperatures for brewing tea and it looks like black and oolong would brew fine with a siphon pot. I think the water temperature could be adjusted by regulating the amount of heat applied.


----------



## Foodie888 (May 2, 2016)

ecchef said:


> A little off topic...I don't drink coffee, but do y'all think this type of system would work for tea?



Found this on Espro Press for tea online - https://www.instagram.com/p/BE6ZLQMPRrO/?taken-by=esproinc. It shows the tea filters in use... going to order one and will report back.


----------



## bkultra (May 2, 2016)

The Espro press is very well made and is hands down the best French press.


----------



## DDPslice (May 2, 2016)

I still wouldn't, in my experience for tea, 202 is too hot for oolongs and too cold for blacks. When you take in consideration that most people will brew tea in large quantities (>120mL) either temperature or time has to be drastically reduced. All these things can really affect overall flavor and profile of the tea. Though to be honest I am still exploring tea and haven't been able to try all the different types. There are alot.

These guys are pretty entertaining and worth a look because the do sprinkle in bits of info and comparative analysis.

[video=youtube;GZpynpDWBsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZpynpDWBsU[/video]


----------

